# Got a refurbished laptop



## Capt Lightning (May 24, 2020)

My 'new' laptop arrived this week.  It's a Lenovo 'Thinkpad' which came with Win 10 pro installed.  First thing I did was to install Ubuntu 20.04  with a dual boot and then started to load up the Linux utilities that I wanted.  So far it's working fine although I'm still lumbered with the world's slowest broadband.  I also nipped into Win 10 and disabled the automatic updates by using the group policy options.  I installed 'Classic shell' and cleaned up the system a bit, but  Win 10 is still much slower than linux.  I use Linux 99.9%  of the time anyway, but I'll leave Win 10 installed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)

I bought a Chromebook 15.5 inch laptop, NO MORE WINDOWS!! I only use the laptop for internet..


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> My 'new' laptop arrived this week.  It's a Lenovo 'Thinkpad' which came with Win 10 pro installed.  First thing I did was to install Ubuntu 20.04  with a dual boot and then started to load up the Linux utilities that I wanted.  So far it's working fine although I'm still lumbered with the world's slowest broadband.  I also nipped into Win 10 and disabled the automatic updates by using the group policy options.  I installed 'Classic shell' and cleaned up the system a bit, but  Win 10 is still much slower than linux.  I use Linux 99.9%  of the time anyway, but I'll leave Win 10 installed.


A question for you.  I have an older operating system and computer.
I was wondering if Linux would work on my system.
I'm still operating Windows XP.  It still works.  I was thinking of buying a ChromeBook.
The problem with an old system is that some programs that I like are no longer supported like Turbo Tax.
If I do my taxes online I have to use my cell phone.  It works, but tiny screen and no keyboard.
You seem to know what is going on.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I bought a Chromebook 15.5 inch laptop, NO MORE WINDOWS!! I only use the laptop for internet..


Question for you.  I'm thinking of getting Chromebook.  Can you download programs onto a Chromebook, like TurboTax?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Question for you.  I'm thinking of getting Chromebook.  Can you download programs onto a Chromebook, like TurboTax?


I do not think so, check Youtube..
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=download+programs+onto+a+Chromebook,+like+TurboTax?


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I do not think so, check Youtube..
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=download+programs+onto+a+Chromebook,+like+TurboTax?


Thank you. I can use the online version of Turbo Tax on Chromebook.  Chromebook seems like a pretty awesome unit for online browsing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thank you. I can use the online version of Turbo Tax on Chromebook.  Chromebook seems like a pretty awesome unit for online browsing.


Yes it is, mine is a refurb and I believe I paid $168 on Amazon about 2 years ago..

Amazon Chromebook


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 24, 2020)

Camper 6,after having a HP Windows 7 computer for 8yrs,last July I downsized  and bought a Chromebook at Best Buy.I bought it because I was tired of Windows updates taking forever to upload.It was an adjustment going from a 20 -14 inch screen.I agree with Ken,don't miss Windows at all Sue


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

moviequeen1 said:


> Camper 6,after having a HP Windows 7 computer for 8yrs,last July I downsized  and bought a Chromebook at Best Buy.I bought it because I was tired of Windows updates taking forever to upload.It was an adjustment going from a 20 -14 inch screen.I agree with Ken,don't miss Windows at all Sue


Thanks.  I'm in the market now with more confidence.  I went to Walmart.  I was shocked.  They only had one on the shelf and they told me I couldn't bring it back for refund if I wasn't happy with it.
Windows 7 now is obsolete and no longer supported.  I hate Windows for that very reason.


----------



## ancientmariner (May 24, 2020)

I have been using Linux since early on this century, I have purchased 2-3 laptops and immediately remove Windows and install Linux.  I have been able to use *MOST* Linux software i.e. taxes, office suites, graphics, browsers,,,etc. A Chromebook uses Google's distro of Linux. It works wells with all things Google. A Chromebook can be washed and one of the 1,000 plus Linux distros installed if you want, but why?  

I've installed a fresh distro on the replaced laptops and have given them away to friends, relatives or neighbors. Except the last one that I stumbled over and trashed the monitor, it was beyond saving.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> My 'new' laptop arrived this week.  It's a Lenovo 'Thinkpad' which came with Win 10 pro installed.  First thing I did was to install Ubuntu 20.04  with a dual boot and then started to load up the Linux utilities that I wanted.  So far it's working fine although I'm still lumbered with the world's slowest broadband.  I also nipped into Win 10 and disabled the automatic updates by using the group policy options.  I installed 'Classic shell' and cleaned up the system a bit, but  Win 10 is still much slower than linux.  I use Linux 99.9%  of the time anyway, but I'll leave Win 10 installed.


I don't know if it's the brand or individual products, but I hope you have better luck with your laptop than I had with my PC.  
The internal speakers quit within days, and the computer itself quit after only 5 months.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks.  I'm in the market now with more confidence.  I went to Walmart.  I was shocked.  They only had one on the shelf and they told me I couldn't bring it back for refund if I wasn't happy with it.
> Windows 7 now is obsolete and no longer supported.  I hate Windows for that very reason.


That's weird..  all the computers I've purchased from Walmart had one-year warrantees.. and they were all refurbs.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Yes it is, mine is a refurb and I believe I paid $168 on Amazon about 2 years ago..
> 
> Amazon Chromebook


If there's no more windows on a chromebook...what op system does that thing use?


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That's weird..  all the computers I've purchased from Walmart had one-year warrantees.. and they were all refurbs.


Enter COVID-19 and the landscape changes.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If there's no more windows on a chromebook...what op system does that thing use?


Chrome.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> If there's no more windows on a chromebook...what op system does that thing use?


Chrome OS dressed up to look like Windows.


----------



## JaniceM (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Enter COVID-19 and the landscape changes.


Oh, o.k.  Thanks for the info!  
Would it be the same way if you ordered one online?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Chrome OS dressed up to look like Windows.


Google Chrome?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks.  I'm in the market now with more confidence.  I went to Walmart.  I was shocked.  They only had one on the shelf and they told me I couldn't bring it back for refund if I wasn't happy with it.
> Windows 7 now is obsolete and no longer supported.  I hate Windows for that very reason.


You can't refund it? Is it refurbished?


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You can't refund it? Is it refurbished?


No brand new but because of the COVID-19 outbreak, they are not taking items back.
This is in Canada.  I don't know about the U.S.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Google Chrome?


Yes that's the operating system on Chromebook computers. Chrome OS.


----------



## Camper6 (May 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Oh, o.k.  Thanks for the info!
> Would it be the same way if you ordered one online?


I"m not sure.  In the store everyone would be handling it. This was the only one available.  I'm sure if they had a new one in the box it would be different.

My son is a computer software engineer.  He told me that getting a Chromebook would eliminate a lot of headaches for what I use it for.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 24, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> My son is a computer software engineer. He told me that getting a Chromebook would eliminate a lot of headaches for what I use it for.


He is probably right on..


----------



## peppermint (May 24, 2020)

I have a Lenovo...It's old...Hubby refurbished it when I didn't work anymore....I still have it, right now on this......

I want a smaller one.....though!!!!!!!  It's very heavy!


----------



## hellomimi (May 25, 2020)

I bought a Dell Inspiron 7591 laptop for WFH purposes. I got 10% cashback when I  used Amex Simply cash card. I am very satisfied with this laptop's performance.


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 26, 2020)

Delete


----------

